# Filter for 300 liter aquarium



## species (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have just purchased a elite aquatics aquarium, its very high and I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts as to what filter I should be looking at. I did consider an external filter, but am worried whether the filter could actually pump the water up that far. The model is ov800.

It does have a filtration system, but it is very basic.

I am looking to keep maybe 12 cichlids, so I am guessing the turnover needs to be quite high. I have looked at several internal filters but few seem to be up to the job.

Any thoughts?

Kind regards.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

FX5? Aquaclear 110? Eheim make good canister filters as well.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

13razorbackfan said:


> FX5? Aquaclear 110? Eheim make good canister filters as well.


Eheim simply make the best filter out there. Too mention a FX5 before an Eheim, wow! If you are looking for good filtration get a Eheim 2262. It will cost you at least $100.00 more than the FX5 but it is a much better unit.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

smitty said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > FX5? Aquaclear 110? Eheim make good canister filters as well.
> ...


Just out of curiosity...why is it much better? So you would spend the extra $100. I was saving up my $$$$ for an FX5 but now you have me thinking differently.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Certain people have stuck with Eheim for decades and wont switch no matter what you tell them. But replacement parts can be expensive and the units cost more than others. But if it lasts you 10 years who cares right?

How tall is the tank in inches? Or CM?


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

To my great irritation, I can't find the rather definitive YouTube video pitting the FX5 to a high end Eheim. They had 3-4 categories and I think the Eheim edged it out overall, but costs double. FX5 is my dream filter.


----------



## species (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

In answer to the question regarding the dimensions they are L800mm x W420mm x H1700. It is nearly my height.

Years ago I used to keep marine fish and had both Fluval and Eheim. I expect things have moved on but I always found Eheim to be more well thought out and robust, but then you certainly paid for it.

I was hoping to keep the cost down to about Ã‚Â£100 though, which will rule out the Fx5. Has anyone tried the pond solution or api filters?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

species said:


> Hi,
> 
> In answer to the question regarding the dimensions they are L800mm x W420mm x H1700. It is nearly my height.
> 
> ...


No...but I have some penguin 350's and an AC110. For the amount of $$ you are wanting to spend you can look at the sunsun hw-304b canister or something along these lines.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

+1 on sunsun as a cheap but good option. Some plumbing plastic is pretty cheap, but it's quiet and works well.


----------



## species (Jan 8, 2012)

Still going with this! One thought, my local gardencentre has some quite beef external canister pond filters on sale. Can u use these in a tropical tank? The flow rate is about 3000 lph, which seems like a bit of an over kill, but they are quite a good price.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm researching pumps and I had a similar idea. I'm interested to see the responses. Can you throttle the output?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

1700mm tall for the tank itself?

Or is that tank on a stand?

That will be a tough tank to stock... not really a big enough footprint for anything much bigger than shellies...


----------



## species (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure if you can throttle the output, I will check that out.

My local stockist says the tank should be fine if its sufficiently airated and I have seen one with about half a dozen in, which is really all I am looking to keep.

Its approx 310 ltrs.

That is the height of the tank on the stand, with the hood as well.


----------

